# Golden Smiles!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's my girl Roxy, this is the same picture I have as my Avatar


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

*Murphy Smiles*

...actually it was more of a "heh, heh heh... you gonna finish that bagel?"


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

GoldenNewbee said:


> ...actually it was more of a "heh, heh heh... you gonna finish that bagel?"


Haha that is so funny!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Love the Golden smiles*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody's favorite spot...on the bow of my boat.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are my boys! Double smiles!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo and Marilyn with big smiles.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Arthur thoroughly enjoying the snow!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Seeing these really brightened my day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Fun thread!  

Here are Rindy and Finn!


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is Soufflé. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I've probably already posted these here, but...

*Pebbles in July smiling*









*Taken at the same time as above, Barkley smiling with Pebbles in the foreground.*









Great thread.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance smiling with my daughter almost 8 years ago. 

Then just for the heck of it, thought I'd add the other pictures so we can all compare Chance's birthday smile to Lucy's birthday scowl. Seriously, she is _such_ a brat... :uhoh:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley when she met her little sister


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe, still in her working vest after an afternoon at the library.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oliver,

Sun,sand and surf makes for one happy golden.

Oh and a ball helps!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody's favorite spot...on the bow of my boat.
> 
> Pete & Woody


A true sign of one VERY HAPPY and Handsome boy!

I know he enjoys hanging out with dad.

Great picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love all these great pictures of everyone's beautiful Happy Goldens.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one of Max, smiling.


----------



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is one of my late dog, Gabby. Doing her Asian impression...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She loved stealing out of the paper recycle bag and tearing up her 'treasure'. She was so pleased with herself.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako and Max all smiles...the pic of Max is actually the one from craigslist...the minute I saw that smiley white face I knew I had to get him.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Tucker's' big smile...*

Here is Tucker... smiling even though he was outside and wanted to come inside... He got his wish! He always looks happy.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Brandy and Summer


----------



## danteisme (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Abby!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Abby's picture has a label "report this image" Most definitely! for being TOO CUTE!
[Q

UOTE=vleffingwell;3390826]









Abby![/QUOTE]


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Goldenssobeautiful said:


> Seeing these really brightened my day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Picture of my gang in 2010.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I enjoyed all of the K-9 smiles and thank all who shared! 

This is my favorite smile of my buddy in the springtime of 2011


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Well I enjoyed all of the K-9 smiles and thank all who shared!
> 
> This is my favorite smile of my buddy in the springtime of 2011


 

Alan, he always makes me SMILE!!!!!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ginger, so happy I'm home. The only time she's happier is when she wakes me up at 5 am!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

1oldparson said:


> Ginger, so happy I'm home. The only time she's happier is when she wakes me up at 5 am!
> View attachment 259578
> 
> 
> ...


5 am and Golden smile.....priceless. Ginger is a babe :smooch:....!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Pillow Fight!


----------



## Petey'sBuddy (Jul 2, 2013)

*Petey's Smile*

Petey's Smile!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a smile from earlier today--after some pillow play.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

The sun is shining









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheeeese!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

All I have to say is....What beautiful smiles! All of them just make me smile!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

*This thread is awesome!*

Scrolling through this thread was the best way to start today - now I'm all smiles !!

Here's one of Oliver:








And one of Bernie (Can you see the smile through the soccer ball?!):


----------

